# Needing motivation and encouragement. I. Am. Exhausted.



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

I feel like the only time I come here is for questions I have, so I do apologize, but I'm really needing some encouragement right now. I am feeling like such a failure on so many levels and I am just completely exhausted. I am not giving up, but something's got to give here...

I've been at this "puppy training" business for the last 7 months, my Toby is 9 months. We did obedience classes, I consulted with a trainer privately and have researched and applied training techniques that I feel will be most effective with him. 

At about 8 months, he suddenly decided that listening to us (though wasn't always frequent before) became almost non-existant. Every day has been a struggle lately. He is so wild, all day long, no matter how much exercise I try to give him. He literally doesn't stop. His need to go, go, go far outweighs the need to just take a break.

His mission in life seems to be: "I do what I want, you can't stop me. I will steal all the food/clothes/toys/things and jump on the furniture and counters and the 2 year olds high chair and drag you down the road because I chewed up my gentle leader head collar while wearing it (along with my 4 beds and 3 leashes) and all the while I will shove a toy at you relentlessly, biting at it and you and others while never taking a break until someone either puts me in my crate or gives in. Even then, I don't care, because I'll just do it all over again at the next opportunity I'm given."

I absolutely cannot leave him unsupervised anywhere (inside the house or outside) except when he's inside his crate. I feel like he's in his crate more often than he should be when I'm not actively playing with him or training or walking or feeding, but I can't do even simple things without him destroying something or someone and although he (mostly) knows his basic commands, he doesn't care to obey. He's very intelligent, learns quickly during training sessions, but his impulses and urges are stronger than his will to obey when we are trying to apply those lessons in "real life," and I am EXHAUSTED. 

He will play fetch for long periods of time inside, but as soon as we take him outside, he will run maybe 2x, then lay down and chew on the ball or a pinecone or a stick or whatever he can find. Then he starts eating grass or digging holes. The only "running" he desires during these "play times" outside is running away when it's time to come in, or bolting out the door if someone dares to open it. I train, I walk, I play, I snuggle. My entire life has revolved around him, and yet I feel like this time is yielding nothing. I want him to have more freedom. I want to be able to include him on more things we do as a family, but he makes everything so stinking stressful with his craziness.

What am I doing wrong? Why is this so very hard? Will this "phase" ever end, or did I just end up with the world's most relentlessly naughty Golden that's ever been bred?:crying:


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

That is a hard age. How much time is he spending in his crate during the day? Does he get a daily long walk or off-leash run in the woods...at least a mile or two? Something he can depend on every day to drain his energy? If he is in a crate during the day...when he comes out of course he is raring to go! A tired puppy is a happy puppy...and a happy human!

Also not all golden's like to play fetch over and over again...after a couple of throws sounds like he's bored....that's not uncommon...time to find something new for him to do!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm sorry! I know what its like to be so completely frustrated that you just want to give up. Your boy is taking the teenager stage to heart it sounds like. Is there anyway you can take him to a doggy daycare and let him play it out for a full day, give yourself a break? Or a friend that has a dog to arrange a play date? I know my girl was only ever truly tired when she got to play with other dogs. She's calmed down a ton since then and actually prefers swimming or fetch for exercise, but at that age she was too distracted to play fetch. 

My girl also went through the stage where she pretended like she couldn't hear me. She knew the commands but didn't feel like listening, so I had to start from scratch and pretend she was a baby again. There is a great group on facebook called "Canine Enrichment" that gives so many good ideas on ways to mentally drain your dog, you should check it out. 

It will get better, I know it doesn't seem like it now. The difference between a 9 month old to a 2 year old is HUGE! You can do this


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

We have a pretty regular schedule. I work only 8 hours a week outside the home and am a SAHM the rest of the time. He's usually walked at least 2x per day, at least 1 mile each time. Since he destroyed his head collar though on Monday, I haven't been able to walk him. He pulls so hard that he jars my back and I'm afraid if another dog/person walked by, I wouldn't be able to control him. He's so strong. He's usually in his crate for increments of 30 minutes to up to 4 hours at a time. He sleeps in his crate at night as well.

He LOVES fetch inside, but outside is another story. I'm afraid if I took him on an off leash walk, he'd end up taking off, hit by a car, or just plain lost. His recall has always been terrible and unreliable. He's always on leash for this reason. I just cannot trust him. We do not have a fenced in area yet at home, but we do throw him toys and such to chase or fetch while he drags his walking leash behind because it makes it easier to "catch" him if he does play a little bit of "catch me if you can."

He has many good qualities, potty trained quickly and easily, crate trained, loves everyone, well socialized from going to doggy day care on the weekends we are out of town. Unfortunately, it's almost impossible to "tire him out." :/ Literally, no human has THAT MUCH ENERGY!!!! 

15 more months of this (until he's 2) is a LOOOOOONG TIME!!!:crying:


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

I should say, I'd LOVE to send him to doggie day care more often, because it really does help. He comes home a little more tired after being at the place near home. They do a fantastic job with the dogs and give him PLENTY of play time to run free and jump in the water and chase the other dogs. I just can't afford it too often. :/


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

How about some brain games? Like nosework? Believe it or not - such a low key activity works the brain and tires them out. Even though classes started on Monday - you can still register at Bronze, and audit the class (and of course work it). 

https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/14305

Or some other puzzle games to keep him busy (particularly if he's food motivated). Got this for Noah at Pet Supermarket - not the exact style, but essentially the same thing. It takes him about 10 to 15 minutes to pull apart the velcro and get to the treat: https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm/product/3098/lotus-balls-treat-dispensing-pull-apart-toys.htm

Even just training some new tricks, makes him use that juvenile delinquent brain of his. 

Are their neighbors with other dog friendly dogs he can go on play dates with? Meet on neutral territory, walk a bit, then head into a fenced in back yard, where the dogs can play and the moms can drink a glass of wine! LOL

It's getting cooler now - but we started Noah on dock diving when he was about 7 months. See if maybe there's a fun sport around you, that you can take him to. Look for some Rally classes, some agility classes, something that the two of you can bond doing. Heck - look for the aforementioned local nosework classes!

It WILL get better - even though I know it doesn't feel like it right about now!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi - I also wanted to add - if you don't want to take a formal nosework class, you can find some tasty treats and hide them in different places around the house and teach him "find it!". It's one of Noah's absolute favorite games, both inside and out. 

It started with his OraVet chew when we lived in an apartment. One of us would take him out for his last walk and the other would hide his chew somewhere in the apartment. He was helicopter tail as he rushed through the apartment checking previous hiding places and using his nose to locate a new one. 

Try with some treats in the living room, and help him find the first few until he catches on to this fun new game. Then set some in a nearby room, so he learns that the search area is larger than just the living room/den. We were hiding the OraVet chew under cushions, on the edge of the tub, even buried under his dinner one evening. 

With small treats, you could hide a few in every room and he could spend a 1/2 hour doing a search through the house using that brain of his! You of course would be supervising. Keep reminding him "good job! Find another!"

It uses that nose, and it's something new and exciting for him!


----------



## Ozzy666 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm sure I will get a beat down, but we got a pinch collar and a shock collar for our current golden (now 11 months old). We've had a golden since 1982, but never had one like our current dog. Many/most of the things you describe are the same thing our dog does/did. I think she has top dog/alpha dog syndrome or something. As you described, if she thinks of it, she will do it. If she thinks it is our idea, forget it. We can now walk the dog with the pinch collar without being drug down the street and I can keep her from trying to kill us with the e-collar. She is getting better now and I no longer have to go to work with scabbed over wounds from her abusive rough play, but still has a long way to go. I now believe she will eventually get her mind right and I no longer think about finding her another home. Hang in there.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

7 mo was when I hit my breaking point with Penny. For me I had lived in a 2 dog house for many years and lost the last set 2 mo apart. Last Oct I caved and got another dog. I don't recommend that course as I then had 2 with their own issues to deal with and they taught each other some lovely habits. 

But some of the things that have worked for us. 
Daily 2-3 mile walks. Key for my sanity and theirs. 
Teaching to play tug, nosework, and constant work on basic obedience. (She would misbehave and out came the treats for a 5-10 min training session)
Less crate time and more leash time in the house. She spent most of last winter following me around on a leash in the house. 
Then I decided to work with her destructive habits and not against them. Decided that most boxes and junk mail were fine for her to shred. I put them in an accessible spot and when she would snag it I'd call her over with a high value treat. She had to "ask permission" to destroy it. I'd take the item from her. Look it over and give it back. Keeping the occasional item so she is now in the habit of asking before she tears stuff up. Grated I spend a lot of time picking up scraps of paper, but she hasn't outright destroyed much of value recently. 
Penny is just over a year and a half. She will turn 2 in March. We are cohabitating pretty well right now. I still want to wring her neck frequently but for the most part all is good.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I notice you say that you "did" obedience classes with your puppy making it sound past tense. You're not still attending weekly classes? If not, I highly recommend it. This dog needs daily obedience work, a couple times a day and games as rabernet mentioned above. He needs engagement and you're right, he is a full time project and it is flat out exhausting with some dogs. Some are more of a handful than others. Have you discussed this with your puppy's breeder? She may have good suggestions for you and would probably be interested in knowing how this guy is turning out. 

A prong/pinch collar would probably be a great idea for this dog, but it needs to be properly fitted and worked on with the supervision of a trainer who understands the correct way to use it. Your puppy should certainly respect your authority on walks and if you have been unable to use positive training methods to gain his focus, he is now big and strong enough where it's going to safer for him and for you to use the prong collar to get his attention. I suspect that if he managed to eat a gentle leader he probably wasn't wearing it properly, it wasn't fitting tightly enough, you might check into getting help with having another one fitted for him.

I know you aren't going to want to hear this, I honestly doubt the one mile leash walk is enough to put a dent into his physical energy levels even at twice a day. He needs a session that leaves him panting, a good 20 minute puppy playdate with another young dog could be a big help even twice a week. Network through friends, neighbors, coworkers and people at obedience classes. Someone out there has to be needing exercise for their dog as well. When out playing, have him wear a long line so that he can be controlled if he won't listen to you, it is a great way to help build recall. Most young dogs do not have anywhere near a solid recall it takes months and years of practice - you can't expect too much of him at this age, he is just too immature.

I hope you will get back in classes or invest in some sessions with another trainer who is able to do more to help you. I would try finding someone through an obedience club or training club where you might find an older more experienced trainer who knows sporting dogs. Hang in there, I promise it will get better, just don't give up. Your dog is still a goofy teenager, try to be patient. He just needs time and more work. Thank your lucky stars that you aren't contacting us because he is showing his teeth at your child, or guarding toys and bones etc. A Golden who is good with people and is as smart as your boy is will turn into an awesome family dog, he just needs more time, training, exercise and smarter management. He should not have access to the house where he can get clothing or the baby's toys and if he's in the living room, have him drag a leash so you can use it to control him if he won't obey. Cut back on his food and use treats to train more behaviors during the day. We would love to see some updated photos of him if you feel like sharing them


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

A front clip harness would be good to try before the pinch collar. It gives superb control while limiting pulling. The leash, when attached to the front of the harness, will send the dog off balance when he pulls. I have bursitis in my shoulders and I can't tolerate any pulling. If you're concerned that he might slip out if the harness, attach a carabiner type clip to both the collar and the front of the harness. 

As far as exercise, a Springer attachment for your bike will allow you to run him safely. The only way he will pull you over is if you ride too close to the curb. By too close, I mean within an inch or two. I know this from experience. http://www.springeramerica.com/springer-dog-exerciser/

Best of luck as you sort through your options. Do what works for you and your family. You sound exhausted. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzy666 (Oct 18, 2016)

hahuston said:


> A front clip harness would be good to try before the pinch collar. It gives superb control while limiting pulling. The leash, when attached to the front of the harness, will send the dog off balance when he pulls. I have bursitis in my shoulders and I can't tolerate any pulling.


That's what we started off with; I think it was called an Easy Walk or Easy Lead or something. It did work great to stop the pulling, but in the very next puppy class we took, the instructor said those collars can cause shoulder problems in the dog if used to much. So we then went to the pinch collar, which works, but not as well as the front clip collar.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Interesting, Ozzy666, it's what the Humane Society recommended and the vet loved for our highly reactive dog. I'll ask about that. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

nolefan said:


> I notice you say that you "did" obedience classes with your puppy making it sound past tense. You're not still attending weekly classes? If not, I highly recommend it. This dog needs daily obedience work, a couple times a day and games as rabernet mentioned above. He needs engagement and you're right, he is a full time project and it is flat out exhausting with some dogs. Some are more of a handful than others. Have you discussed this with your puppy's breeder? She may have good suggestions for you and would probably be interested in knowing how this guy is turning out.
> 
> A prong/pinch collar would probably be a great idea for this dog, but it needs to be properly fitted and worked on with the supervision of a trainer who understands the correct way to use it. Your puppy should certainly respect your authority on walks and if you have been unable to use positive training methods to gain his focus, he is now big and strong enough where it's going to safer for him and for you to use the prong collar to get his attention. I suspect that if he managed to eat a gentle leader he probably wasn't wearing it properly, it wasn't fitting tightly enough, you might check into getting help with having another one fitted for him.
> 
> ...


All of that. I second the properly fitted prong collar. It is an excellent training tool when used properly, when you have a dog that can, and does, overpower you. It will allow you to gain control long enough to get his attention so that he can learn. Put treats in your pocket. Walks aren't just walks, from here on out. Stop for sits, downs, stays, and practice recall with distractions from the end of the leash. Inside, teach the long down. Start at 30 seconds, and slowly work your way up to 20-30 min. It will teach self control and he will burn mental energy.

Edit: A fun game to play when "walking" your dog, is to break into a run with your dog next to you, then stop suddenly and, as you do, ask for the down. It helps teach your dog to down quickly, and is a good first step to teach the distance down and down on recall. "Wait" is another good one. Let your dog walk out to the end of the leash, then tell him to "wait." He should stop and wait until you catch up and release him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the Freedom harness. It has a front clip and a top clip, you can use either one and they both help curb a pulling dog. I use it when we train and trial for Nosework, and when we take walks. It is very well made, I tried a couple other harnesses and they were not as good as the Freedom.


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

rabernet said:


> How about some brain games? Like nosework? Believe it or not - such a low key activity works the brain and tires them out. Even though classes started on Monday - you can still register at Bronze, and audit the class (and of course work it).
> 
> https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/14305
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the suggestions! Looking into the nosework. I think he'd definitely be into that.

We don't have any close by neighbors (that I'm aware of) that would be a good match for him. Our neighborhood dogs are either little bitty or elderly. :/ I'm afraid Toby just has way too much energy for their safety! :|


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

Gleepers said:


> Then I decided to work with her destructive habits and not against them. Decided that most boxes and junk mail were fine for her to shred. I put them in an accessible spot and when she would snag it I'd call her over with a high value treat. She had to "ask permission" to destroy it. I'd take the item from her. Look it over and give it back. Keeping the occasional item so she is now in the habit of asking before she tears stuff up. Grated I spend a lot of time picking up scraps of paper, but she hasn't outright destroyed much of value recently.
> Penny is just over a year and a half. She will turn 2 in March. We are cohabitating pretty well right now. I still want to wring her neck frequently but for the most part all is good.


Interesting idea...might be worth a try.


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

nolefan said:


> I notice you say that you "did" obedience classes with your puppy making it sound past tense. You're not still attending weekly classes? If not, I highly recommend it. This dog needs daily obedience work, a couple times a day and games as rabernet mentioned above. He needs engagement and you're right, he is a full time project and it is flat out exhausting with some dogs. Some are more of a handful than others. Have you discussed this with your puppy's breeder? She may have good suggestions for you and would probably be interested in knowing how this guy is turning out.
> 
> A prong/pinch collar would probably be a great idea for this dog, but it needs to be properly fitted and worked on with the supervision of a trainer who understands the correct way to use it. Your puppy should certainly respect your authority on walks and if you have been unable to use positive training methods to gain his focus, he is now big and strong enough where it's going to safer for him and for you to use the prong collar to get his attention. I suspect that if he managed to eat a gentle leader he probably wasn't wearing it properly, it wasn't fitting tightly enough, you might check into getting help with having another one fitted for him.
> 
> ...


We did do obedience classes, the session was 8 weeks long and there isn't much available to us in our area. I have 4 kids who are in sports and dance and since my husband works nights, it's very difficult to get to all the places AND travel for obedience classes. I wasn't thrilled with the experience. He is sooooooo very excitable, that it was literally torture taking him there. All he wanted to do was socialize and I sweated my way through just keeping him out of everyone else's way. He does much better in our one on one sessions. He actually LOVES training, so that's a plus. He's very motivated by food. 

I am fully aware that he won't be tired out after a mile...heck he could run several miles and still have plenty of energy to spare. That's been my primary problem...having the time and energy myself to devote to wearing the dog out!

As for the Gentle Leader, I have no idea how he managed it. I didn't take it off of him right away after we came inside because I was tending to my 2 year old and suddenly the nose part just slipped right off. It's worked amazingly well for at least 5 months and fit very well and wasn't even brittle (as the leash tends to get if he has a spare moment to work at it...can't leave the leash on him in the house any longer because he destroys those very quickly). It took awhile to get it fit just right, and one of the trainers thought it was too tight where I had it...I loosened it up a bit and just as I suspected, he wiggled it right off. I tightened it back up and he could eat, drink, pant, carry toys comfortably, but couldn't work it off. I am confident the fit was right, he is just Houdini...and where there's a will, he will make a way! I swear... 

I am very thankful that he loves so hard he knocks Chase over and would lick and nibble him to pieces, but never attach. He's very tolerant of Chase's reciprocating love for him and is constantly shoving toys at him and parading around my 2 year old trying to get him to play. We are very on top of the kids not leaving things out and all doors are to remain shut at all times, but my husband and my 8 year old can't seem to remember these things all the time...even after 7 months of hearing "SHUT YOUR DOOR!!!" The other ways he gets things is by literally fishing socks out of a laundry basket set on the table with pillows on top of it to shield the laundry from him. He manages to very swiftly seek out doors that are slightly ajar and the laundry basket waiting to go in my bedroom where my husband is attempting to sleep because he works nights. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. Going to try some new things suggested and am just feeling better knowing that I'm not a complete failure, just facing a challenge, and I'm not alone in that challenge. I think (after previously owning the best Shih Tzu that ever lived until he passed away) my expectations are just maybe a bit too high and the learning curve has been steep!

Attached is a pic of Toby at 8 months doing what he loves most...play at Dog Star, the wonderful Doggie Day Care facility near our home. He's always a happy boy there!

Thanks again!


----------



## foleyfam (Mar 18, 2017)

hahuston said:


> A front clip harness would be good to try before the pinch collar. It gives superb control while limiting pulling. The leash, when attached to the front of the harness, will send the dog off balance when he pulls. I have bursitis in my shoulders and I can't tolerate any pulling. If you're concerned that he might slip out if the harness, attach a carabiner type clip to both the collar and the front of the harness.
> 
> As far as exercise, a Springer attachment for your bike will allow you to run him safely. The only way he will pull you over is if you ride too close to the curb. By too close, I mean within an inch or two. I know this from experience. Springer Dog Exerciser - Springer America Inc
> 
> ...


Going to look into the front clip harness. I have been given so many looks and asked many questions about the Gentle Leader collar such as, "why is your dog wearing that thing on his face?" "Is it because he bites?" "Is that a muzzle?" The Gentle Leader worked great for us... would you say the front clip harness provides more control? Less control? Same? I actually purchased one at Tractor Supply after he destroyed his Head Collar, but the fit was too loose and they didn't have the next size down. I returned it. I walked him a short ways to go on his "poopie walk" before I left for work and my shoulder is killing me now.  He walks "ok" for my husband, but not great. My husband loves taking him for a run while he rides bike though, so definitely looking into the Springer attachment thing.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

foleyfam said:


> Going to look into the front clip harness. I have been given so many looks and asked many questions about the Gentle Leader collar such as, "why is your dog wearing that thing on his face?" "Is it because he bites?" "Is that a muzzle?" The Gentle Leader worked great for us... would you say the front clip harness provides more control? Less control? Same? I actually purchased one at Tractor Supply after he destroyed his Head Collar, but the fit was too loose and they didn't have the next size down. I returned it. I walked him a short ways to go on his "poopie walk" before I left for work and my shoulder is killing me now.  He walks "ok" for my husband, but not great. My husband loves taking him for a run while he rides bike though, so definitely looking into the Springer attachment thing.


My former dog was actively trying to bite the vet and techs at the clinic. He had so much fear! They commented multiple times about how much easier it was to safely control her. It took very little effort to minimize pulling. With the bursitis in my shoulders, I cannot tolerate any pulling at all. I've used a Gentle Leader before. I didn't like it. My dog was like a salmon on the end of a fishing line, jumping all over the place. I can't say enough good about a front clip harness.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I use a Halti brand head harness and love it. When not using that it's a standard H style harness with the leash clipped in the front. Either way though it doesn't make up for needing some good walking commands. Halt and Forward I use daily. Also a good heal command. 

When my kids were babies I'd walk my previous set of dogs at a heal to the stroller on the right hand side. Took several months to train them but after awhile they got it. Through 3 kids I had walked them so much that I wore the wheels down to the plastic on the stroller!


----------



## Hudsonfam (Mar 9, 2018)

*15 month-old female "alpha"*

I don't know if you'll see this-- it's almost a year since you wrote your initial post. I have a 15 month old female named Hazel. I feel like I could have written your post. We have said the exact same things about our dog. I realized pretty early on that she needed a firm hand. We didn't have any type of containment for her and I'd take her out to potty (which she wanted to do every 15 minutes) and upon finishing, would start jumping at me and nipping, trying to initiate a play session. But she wouldn't fetch toys, balls or Frisbees. If she did, she would try to turn it into tug of war. I had so many cuts, scratches and holes in my clothes from trying to fend her off. 

I quickly got her into a 6 week obedience class. It was kind of a nightmare. I spent the entire time trying to keep her from misbehaving and bothering the other dogs. She is the most strong-willed Golden I've ever seen. Even the burly trainer had trouble with her. She thinks she's the alpha dog. And she doesn't seem to CARE to please any of her humans. She LIVES to play with other dogs. This was last spring. Also at this time, my college age daughter was almost killed coming home from her spring break. She had lots of internal injuries and broke a vertebra completely through, which meant she had to drop out for the year and recover at home. She had to wear a back brace at all times and was on a walker. This was all going on with a rambunctious puppy in the house. I bring this up because it was probably a key point in Hazel's life that she should have been worked with more than she was. Things are pretty much back to normal now, and Hazel is improving, but still such a challenge.

I have consistently tried to get her exercise, as I know this is key. Ideally, playdates with her neighborhood dog friends are best. She would live at their house if she could. Her friend's owners are both working full time now, and it's harder to schedule times. (I stay at home and watch a 3 year old at my home a few days a week.) Playing with the neighbor dogs has kind of ruined our neighborhood walks, though. The only way to walk is past this neighbor's house, and she goes crazy and starts pulling and jumping and bucking, no matter whether she has a pinch collar, prong collar or front clip harness on. She has actually done a partial back flip before in front of their house. I have little to no control. It works better to take her OUT of the neighborhood for walks and runs. (I do run with her and it works pretty well.) Occasionally I take her to Barkefellar's for play time. 

She is AMAZING with other dogs-- even small ones. But she is not great with people. Besides the typical overly excitable Golden behavior when a new person comes over, she also sometimes jumps and nips at them. ("Maybe YOU'RE more fun than MY stupid family") is how I sense she feels. My daughter, who is amazing with animals, also feels that she doesn't really care much about US. She lives for her time with other dogs. Doesn't care for people all that much.

I feel like I've been rambling on too much. And leaving lots of her behavior out. I'm just really concerned that maybe we aren't a good match. If I knew things would get better, I wouldn't be questioning it. But if she's always going to think of herself as the alpha and us as "those humans in the house that feed me and make me do dumb stuff", then that's not what I was looking for. I'm not sure what to do at this point. More of the same, in hopes that she'll grow out of it? Or would she be better off with another family? How has your experience been since this post?


----------

